# Jointer/Planer blades are dull. Can't find replacements!



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

I have an older Craftsman jointer/planer 5 1/8". My blades are in pretty rough shape. So I called to order new blades but they are discontined apparently. I'm not sure they could even be sharpened. Anyone know tricks or where I can find these old blades?!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Are you certain about 5 1/8"?*

The standard size for small jointers is 6 1/8" and there are all kinds of sources for them...Amazon, Grizzly, Ebay etc. even www.Searspartsdirect.com 

Also:
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=6%22+jointer+blades&_sacat=See-All-Categories
I have sharpened mine on wet dry paper taped to glass with, mineral spirits wash and on the vertical belt sander using a fine grit belt. A clamping fixture to maintain a safe hold and the proper angle is needed. Let us know what you find.  bill


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Yup I' sure about 5 1/8". I talked with sears and they said the part is discontinued. I'm sending them off to a sharpening service who says they can probably save them. We'll see!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's great*



Ebuuck said:


> Yup I' sure about 5 1/8". I talked with sears and they said the part is discontinued. I'm sending them off to a sharpening service who says they can probably save them. We'll see!


But for spares I would get a set of 6 1/8" and shorten them with a die grinder and a thin cut off wheel. Always have a back up. :thumbsup: bill
BTW what model is that unit and do you have any picture you can post. Sounds like a rare one!


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Another source would be Global Tooling. They'll make them any size you want. Give 'em a call. I'd keep an extra set or two on hand just in case considering the odd length.


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

I was wondering if I could do that exact thing. Buy some 6 1/8" and cut the end off. I'd have to make sure the holes lines up first. Anyways, I found a good place that can sharpen these AND I'm going to ask them to make another set for me. Their website says they can make them! Thanks for your suggestions!
P.S.- Yes its an oldie. Sears Craftsman 5 1/8" Jointer/planer. Model *#149236320 if you want to see it.*


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Never heard of that size jointer... I know HF has a wierd one at 7"... They dropped the 8" and kept the 7" size (what were they thinking?).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Vintage Machines has it listed made by AMT*



Ebuuck said:


> I was wondering if I could do that exact thing. Buy some 6 1/8" and cut the end off. I'd have to make sure the holes lines up first. Anyways, I found a good place that can sharpen these AND I'm going to ask them to make another set for me. Their website says they can make them! Thanks for your suggestions!
> P.S.- Yes its an oldie. Sears Craftsman 5 1/8" Jointer/planer. Model *#149236320 if you want to see it.*


http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=29

The manual is on Google Images:
http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...aner+149236320&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

I sure would like to see a photo if you can!  bill


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Another source*



woodnthings said:


> But for spares I would get a set of 6 1/8" and shorten them with a die grinder and a thin cut off wheel. Always have a back up. :thumbsup: bill
> BTW what model is that unit and do you have any picture you can post. Sounds like a rare one!


Here is another source for knives.

http://www.infinitytools.com

I would check your thickness and height to make sure they match what is currently offered. Buy a set of 6" or what length matches your thickness and height requirements, then use a die grinder as woodnthings suggested and cut one end off to length. I would use a dremel if you have one.
CAUTION: If you do buy a set and cut them shorter be carefull not to get the tool steel too hot. If you do you will loose the temper and they will become very soft in the "heat affected zone", and wear out faster.
The "heat affected zone" is the area of heat buildup that when gets hot enough the properties of the steel change and loose any heat treatment / temper to insure strength. 
The easyiest way to identify this is to watch the metal when grinding / cutting. If the surrounding area turns a bluish gray color you are getting too hot.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay but I finally got a picture.


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone want this thing? I can't get the blades sharpened nor get new ones. So a nice vintage jointer with dull blades can be yours. make an offer


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not understanding why you can't just sharpen the knives.(have them sharpened) Do you have a picture of those ? 



.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Why not?*



Ebuuck said:


> Yup I' sure about 5 1/8". I talked with sears and they said the part is discontinued. I'm sending them off to a sharpening service who says they can probably save them. We'll see!


If you can get them out, they can be sharpened. Whether they will be useable is another issue. If they register off the bottom of the blade, and that is not adjustable, then they may be of inadequate height to perform. If they are "replaceable" but not "sharpenable" because of the method of attachment that's also possible. It's a mystery to me...a photo would help us to understand the issue. Don't throw in the towel/jointer yet! :no: bill
BTW my old Craftsman hand held power planer uses smaller 3 1/8" blades that have slotted holes rather than gibs to retain the blade. Are your like that?


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

I sent them off to a professional sharpening company and they called this morning. He said that the blades have a crown across the edge and if he got rid of the crown and sharpened them, they probably wouldn't work in the machine. Three bolt holes at the bottom. I'll get a picture when I get them back.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ebuuck said:


> I sent them off to a professional sharpening company and they called this morning. He said that the blades have a crown across the edge and if he got rid of the crown and sharpened them, they probably wouldn't work in the machine. Three bolt holes at the bottom. I'll get a picture when I get them back.


 

Sumpin don't sound quite right....?


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Crown*



Ebuuck said:


> I sent them off to a professional sharpening company and they called this morning. He said that the blades have a crown across the edge and if he got rid of the crown and sharpened them, they probably wouldn't work in the machine. Three bolt holes at the bottom. I'll get a picture when I get them back.


Jointer knives should not have a crown as far as I am aware of.
If the knives are crowned then someone hand ground/finished them improperly at some point.

Did the planer ever cut flat before you removed the knives?


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm not sure if it ever cut flat. Probably at some point but when I got it I tried it on a piece of pine and noticed the board was crowned after the cut.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Unfortunately*

If the 3 hole system is the only means of securing the blades, then you are stuck unless you can find some with the identical size and spacing. Since it's tool steel there is not easy way short of EDM, laser jet or a water jet to "drill" holes in a blank or newer longer blade.
There is another possible means of securing non original blades, called gibs, which when tightened, expand to lock the blades in place. Whether or not the cutter head has a tapered wedge shaped slot to allow this type of setup only you know. If it has a parallel slot then that won't be a safe alternative, since they can possibly fly out. 
A metallurgist, machine shop, blade sharpening service, or one of our members.... would be able to tell you if the crown in the blades can be straightened by heating or bending and what effect that will have on the hardness and strength of the steel afterward.
Unfortunately....there is not a simple remedy. 
I'll give you an example of fixing something that is broken.
My truck horn stopped working and the mechanic said "Your horn don't work" I said "Drop it on the ground, if it's broken, it won't be any more broken after that" He did. It worked. The point being, try anything since you have nothing to lose as long as it's safe.
:yes: bill


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

On the model Bill posted, the blades do not have holes. It shows two holddown screws and the gib.

Do your blades have holes in them? If not, make exact measurements, especially on the thickness. The blades can then be cut to length.

Just make sure the length is exact, or it will cause too much vibration.

Something like this is hard to diagnose online. Need to have hands on to fix correctly.


After re-reading, I see the blades have holes. Nevermind.:blink:


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

You are not out of luck. They can be sharpened in the head if your outfeed table (or the head height) is adjustable. I just gave a demo to our WW Guild on a 1951 Delta 6" without removing the baldes. They dialed in at .001 TIR after the final stoning. If you decide to cut down longer blades, be sure to weigh them so you can get the head a balanced as possible. You don't say if the blades are indexed to pins in the head or need to be dialed in. If your outfeed table is adjustable and you can get the blades back in the head, send me your email addressand I will send you a PPT with instrustions on how to sharpen.

dan


----------



## matthew2112 (Mar 22, 2011)

hi,

I have the same planer. Did you ever find any place to buy some blades?

let me know i have two used sets and would love to get a new set...

thanks
matt


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

No I can't find those things anywhere. I was able to have an old guy sharpen the old ones and they are way better then they used to be. I spent hours online and talked to numerous machine shops. Nothing online and they all wanted $100 to make them. I figure with as much as I use it, it should last a few years. I'd say keep the sets you have in good condition and don't bother looking for new ones!!


----------



## ibjman (Feb 2, 2012)

*Craftsman 5 1/8" jointer blads*

I have the identical jointer as ebuuck. blades are 5 1/8 X 1/8 X 7/8 with three mounting holes. I only have the one single set of blades and am also looking for spares.
I have mine sharpened at:

Scott's Sharpening Service
8505 W. Mclellan Rd.
Glendale, AZ 
800-594-7262

He has the correct equipment for these blades & does an excellant job for $10
The jointer cuts like velvet now as I have the re-sharpend blades adjusted perfectly to the outfeed table height..
Hope this helps

PS: He also sharpens my Ryobi AP 10 planer blades


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

plenty of people making custom jointer blades, and they're not super expensive if you stick with HSS. Try shooting these guys an email with your specs:
http://wkwinc.com/subtypek.asp


----------



## ibjman (Feb 2, 2012)

*Obsolete 5 1/8" Craftsman-Jointer blades*

The Blades Ebuuck & I speak of have mounting holes in them.
5 1/8" X 7/8" X 1/8"......lots of places make knives, but if you want them with mounting holes such as these, they are either not available or cost prohibative. I can get generic knives in this size but it would take an abrasive water jet to form the holes in them which again seems cost prohibative.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Well that sucks. I've got a used pair of 12" Craftsmans but the holes are round and too close. I've got a used pair of 15" Makitas - the holes are correct but the blades are too fat/tall. 
Craftsman didn't make the tools, they rebranded - and the only other planer I found reference to with that size cutter was AMT, which of course is out of business so no luck there. 
It's always a sad day when a tool dies, but since 6" seems to be the minimum standard, and these are so small, maybe it's time for a burial, short mourning period, and then you pick up another one. 
Another option, and it would depend on how much space you've got on the tables, would be to swap out the cutterhead with a 6" - but that would only work if the wiggle-room is there.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Edm ?*

Our member Bud, aka TS3660, just posted some great examples of EDM here. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/home-made-wrenches-34799/
Once a program was written it would seem pretty easy to make a dozen or so, cut to length from longer blades and holes in the proper location.  bill


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Throw in the towel man...I've searched the dungeons of hell looking for those blades and even someone to make them for less than $100 a piece...Can't be done nor be found. I had mine sharpened and when they are bad, like you said, a proper burial will be conducted and a newer, sexier model will be replacing it...


----------



## ibjman (Feb 2, 2012)

Ebuuck said:


> Throw in the towel man...I've searched the dungeons of hell looking for those blades and even someone to make them for less than $100 a piece...Can't be done nor be found. I had mine sharpened and when they are bad, like you said, a proper burial will be conducted and a newer, sexier model will be replacing it...


Thanks Ebuuck,
My point here was to explain the same as you said, (to all those numbers of posters who would attenpt to tell us how easy it is to contact one of the many custom knife makers and just have them whip up a set for us), that it's not that easy because none of them seem to be tooled up to cut the mounting holes.
It seems easy enough to get a set of 7/8 X 1/8 plades chopped off to any length we want for a reasonable fee. I was hoping we might find someone here that had access to an abrasive water jet machine and the ability to run it. I believe I could get a blank set.... set up and water jetted somewhere for about $60.....but that's already cost prohibative sighting the relative value of the machine......as for now mine's working great. 
Cheers


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, I guess that is how Craftsman keeps people buying new stuff, discontinue parts for the old things...Quite irritating


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*Slot the blades?*

I guess you could carefully slot the blades you say are the correct size but do not have holes with a cutoff wheel. I'm not sure I would be comfortable with the open slot though not knowing the quality of the bolts and threads, but that is an option. I would be cruising CL for another jointer. The bench top models can be had for near nothing in the StL CL. I understand if you are wanting a small bench top machine but there are excellent older 4 and 6" Deltas and others available that don't require much floor space, are not difficult to repair or rebuild, and have replaceable parts.


----------



## ibjman (Feb 2, 2012)

Clouseau said:


> I guess you could carefully slot the blades you say are the correct size but do not have holes with a cutoff wheel. I'm not sure I would be comfortable with the open slot though not knowing the quality of the bolts and threads, but that is an option. I would be cruising CL for another jointer. The bench top models can be had for near nothing in the StL CL. I understand if you are wanting a small bench top machine but there are excellent older 4 and 6" Deltas and others available that don't require much floor space, are not difficult to repair or rebuild, and have replaceable parts.


 My thoughts exactly.....one of the knife mfgs. suggested slotting but i too am not comfortable with leaving open ended slots in the blade should the screws loosen unexpectedly....... Like you, I'll run with the set I have until they are worn out while keeping an eye out for another like used model for parts.


----------



## billyh0563 (Feb 14, 2012)

ibjman said:


> My thoughts exactly.....one of the knife mfgs. suggested slotting but i too am not comfortable with leaving open ended slots in the blade should the screws loosen unexpectedly....... Like you, I'll run with the set I have until they are worn out while keeping an eye out for another like used model for parts.


I have a sharpening business here in Ohio I sharpen jointer and planer blades up to 20 inch for.50 per inch. Here is my web site for info to send them to me if interested. Www.hammssharpening.com plus postage.


----------



## GeetarGuy (Apr 11, 2012)

*Same Problem*

I'm wondering, when the blades go bad for good, can you reverse them? It looks like they are a little short on the other side, but it may be doable. Otherwise, most of the planers on craigslist are the 6" type, although the 4" types still have blades available. These are decent small jointers for the price.
There are 2 tools for sharpening these, one from Veritas, about $60.00, and a sharpening stone of sorts from Woodcraft tools, or maybe on ebay for about $10.00. Otherwise, there are 2 sharpening services available.


----------



## GeetarGuy (Apr 11, 2012)

*Veritas Plane Blade Sharpener Works*

Ok, I am sharpening these with an older model Veritas plane blade sharpener, set on the medium (Yellow) setting. If you bump the wheel up, turn it so its higher, its almost perfect angle for the 5 1/8 blades! I will take these down to 800, and do them often!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I would try talking to these people.

http://www.razorwoodworks.com/

They are the reincarnation of the old Jesada company. The Jesada people were inclined to do specials. An e-mail or two doesn't cost much and you may be able to save your jointer.


----------



## GeetarGuy (Apr 11, 2012)

Got my first one just about sharpend with 80 grit, will be going to 800. Blade looks fine, and measures equally with a micrometer across its length. This is the one I use, but not my pic: (Veritas Mk 2)


----------



## ibjman (Feb 2, 2012)

*JUST POSTED - USED ONE - Just Posted on Craigs List*

Anyone around Minniapolis????? This looks like a Cherry.
I called the guy......says he doesn't know where his spare blades went?????? But I have 1st dibs on the spares if he can find them.
Since I live in AZ...bying the machine is not an option for me.:no:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/tls/2964470839.html


----------



## GeetarGuy (Apr 11, 2012)

One could make them out of A2 steel, and drill it etc, if you know how to forge it back to a high hardness.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ebuuck said:


> Anyone want this thing? I can't get the blades sharpened nor get new ones. So a nice vintage jointer with dull blades can be yours. make an offer


What happened to the place that said they could sharpen your blades and make spares?

George


----------



## GeetarGuy (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll take the blades Ebuuck! Are they that bad? Have a picture? You can still get blades for the 4" Craftsman jointer.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

This might be helpful.
http://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_042012.htm


----------



## RandyBartlett (Jun 23, 2018)

*A different idea?*

I bought one of these from CL.


I am thinking of drilling and tapping new holes in the cutterhead to mount some commonly available blades? 
In other words, get some 6" three slot blades and cut 7/16" off each end. Maybe the center slot would line up to the existing cutterhead threaded hole.


The Dewalt dw735 blades have holes (not slots) and might work. Since they are 12" long, you would get 2 sets of 5-1/8" blades per purchase ($80). They are a little thinner but as long as the edge is positionable in the right place... The lack of slots might mean that the holes would be offset closer to the edge.


Balance would be a consideration but the same weight should be drilled out on both sides.


What say ye?


----------

